
How to hack football (only works on the middle school level) - ph0rque
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UIdI8khMkw&feature=player_embedded
======
Jabbles
Analysis here.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/e2ouv/a_middle_school...](http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/e2ouv/a_middle_school_football_team_from_my_home_town/c14tsu4)

